# Vos boissons préférées...



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Le titres est assez "explicite" comme ca..

On a le droit aux mélanges tout ca.. Si ca vaut le détour, vous pouvez expliquer les souvenirs que ces breuvages vous évoquent ..


Allez, lâchez vous  !!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

Guinness :love:


----------



## pèrejc (14 Juillet 2004)

Jack daniels, knokando et chateauneuf du pape  
Le lendemain de l'eau :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

de l'eau pour le Pastis oui :love:


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Au fait j'ai oublié de préciser.. Celui qui me sort : Verveine ou Jus de citron pressé, je lui file un coup de boule d'entrée :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

KARLLLLLLLLLL ne poste pas ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Kriek Belle-Vue, à la bouteille (c'est dégueulasse au fut) :love: 

PS: Attention aux imitations, exigez la Belle-vue :rateau:


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Je connais pas Kriek.. C'est quoi ?

Moi perso je suis TRES vodka :love: .. Mélangé avec n'importe quoi !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

Vodka pastis, t'as essayé ? :hein:


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Humm.. :mouais:

Un soir de déchéance, on m'a servi un cocktail qui sentait fortement l'anisette, et qui semblait avoir accueilli en son sein mains autres breuvages.. Dont la vodka.. Mais les autres ingrédients ont rendu cette experience..malheureuse ! :casse:

J'essayerai à l'occasion, promis !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas Kriek.. C'est quoi ?
> 
> Moi perso je suis TRES vodka :love: .. Mélangé avec n'importe quoi !


 Ah la Kriek! nectare divin de ma patrie natale: j'ai nommé la Belgique :love:

C'est une magnifique bière brassée par la brasserie Belle-Vue à Bruxelles, agrémentée de lambic à la cerise, mûrie en futs de chêne, ce qui lui confère un goût et une couleur magnifique, incomparable :love: :love: :love:

Mais attention! Toutes les Krieks ne sont pas délicieuses et brassées avec un tel savoir-faire, il faut se méfier des pales copies qui ont le goût de la grenadine, ça devrait d'ailleurs s'appeler "tango" :rateau: 

Voilou pour le petit cours de culture


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

AAAAAh ok !

Mais la bière pour les cuites c'est assez vulgaire :rateau: .. Ne trouvez vous pas?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAh ok !
> 
> Mais la bière pour les cuites c'est assez vulgaire :rateau: .. Ne trouvez vous pas?


 mais je ne bois pas que ça, je bois avant ou après, selon humeur, vin blanc, vin rouge, vin rosé, autres bières, Bacardis, Smirnoffs, etc, etc... Et fin de soirée, le tout l'un dans l'autre, ça fait un cocktail détonnant :casse: :rateau: je parle par expérience :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guinness :love:


extra cold a la pression :love:


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Meme pas un doigt de Vodka dedans :rose: ?


----------



## turnover (14 Juillet 2004)

L'eau de vie de mon père   90° bien tassé y'a pas mieux pour démarrer les soirées en fanfare  :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas un doigt de Vodka dedans :rose: ?


heretique


----------



## Cillian (14 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAh ok !
> 
> Mais la bière pour les cuites c'est assez vulgaire :rateau: .. Ne trouvez vous pas?



Une bière digne de ce nom (et la Kriek Belle-Vue en est une) ne se bois pas,
elle se déguste.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> KARLLLLLLLLLL ne poste pas ici




   


Moi: single malt Lagavulin et rhum Damoiseau


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> KARLLLLLLLLLL ne poste pas ici



Euh ... Non, rien ! T'as raison   

 :love:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi: single malt Lagavulin et rhum Damoiseau


ah mais on parle serieux alors ? !    
bon alors auchentaushen (désolé pour l'écriture) triple oak, le wisky de glasgow hummm
ça me rappelle d'ailleurs un pub a wiskey trois rues parallèles a bukanam street...  :love: 
j'aime bien aussi les bords de cote avec le goût iodé si particulier  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Une bière digne de ce nom (et la Kriek Belle-Vue en est une) ne se bois pas,
> elle se déguste.


 Bien d'accord avec toi tiens! 

Pour ma part, j'adore déguster, je déguste bcp... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

ça c'est bien vrai !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2004)

Toi aussi d'ailleurs mon cher iceandfire :love: tu es amateur de bonnes bières belges


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

et Anglaises aussi  et écossaises et irlandaises...


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

- j'vous sers quoi m'sieur... huuuum ?

- un degeleur de banquise boreale !


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

Absolut Vodka, Red Bull, Coca Cola (accro accro accro), 1664, Veuve Cliquot :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2004)

arf... moi c'est gueule de bois ce matin :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

un Ricard sinon...une bonne blonde en pression


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou quand tu dis une bonne blonde en pression, ca reste en tout bien tout honneur n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Perso, je préfère Brut (fabergé) que Shalimar (guerlain), ça file moins le mal de crâne


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

l'eau.


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

QUOI ????

De l'eau MÊME PAS de vie ?


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Tequila, Rhum "Havana Club", champagne (que du Blanc de Blanc), vins rouges & blancs, Pastis, Ricard & autres anisettes locales  , vodka (à l'herbe de bison, au miel), gin (surtout l'été GinTo'), bière (beaucoup), et j'adore les cocktails à base de tout ce que j'ai cité précédemment. Mais attention, hein, pas tout en même temps !!


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

> Mais attention, hein, pas tout en même temps !!



Pourquoi pas ?      :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:             :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAh ok !
> 
> Mais la bière pour les cuites c'est assez vulgaire :rateau: .. Ne trouvez vous pas?



Au grand jamais on ne boit de bonnes bières belges pour se prendre une cuite   Il ya la Kro pour ça... La Bièer Belge elles se savoure


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Ce n'est pas parce que l'on est alcoolique, qu'on en a pas moins du goût, môssieur...


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> QUOI ????
> 
> De l'eau MÊME PAS de vie ?


 de vit... 

non pas ce soir, j'ai la migraine.


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

> de vit...



J'ai fait une faute d'orthographe  ?

J'étais pourtant sur que c'etait "eau de vie".. Ou alors c'est une boutade


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

Les bières Belges (entrautre une Geuze Lambic artisanal qui arrache bien... Estomac sensible s'abstenir)
Vodka ZUBROWKA (seule)
Vodka (avec du jus d'orange et un zeste de grenadine - Avec le jus de pamplemousse rose c'est bon aussi)
Martini blanc
Pisang
...
Lait menthe


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Vodka ZUBROWKA (seule  ou avec du jus d'orange et un zeste de grenadine - Avec le jus de pamplemousse rose c'est bon aussi)


Pour moi c'est une hérésie que de mélanger de la Zubrowka avec de l'orange ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, mais bon....


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est une hérésie que de mélanger de la Zubrowka avec de l'orange ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, mais bon....



C'est vrai... Mea Culpa pour cette hérésie.


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... Mea Culpa pour cette hérésie.


Tu me feras 3 Pater et 2 Ave Maria


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

sus aux heretiques !
Boutons les sodas hors de nos vodka !

Pas de quartier : des zestes


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu me feras 3 Pater et 2 Ave Maria



Avec un verre de ZUBROWKA à portée de bouche , j'espère


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

Perso, je carbure au monoxyde de dihydrogène. Ca fait pisser, mais ça désaltère bien.


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je carbure au monoxyde de dihydrogène. Ca fait pisser, mais ça désaltère bien.



Mais à ce moment là.. Quand tu pisse, ca brûle ? 

Je vous salue  ..


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Mais à ce moment là.. Quand tu pisse, ca brûle ?
> 
> Je vous salue  ..


 Ben non ! Tu sais, les pompiers utilisent du monoxyde de dihydrogène pour éteindre les incendies. On en trouve dans les moteurs pour les circuits de refroidissement. Et même que dans ton corps, y en a des quantités que même pas t'y croirais si je te le disais. D'ailleurs, il y en a dans toutes les boissons qui ont été cité par les intervenants de ce thread (dans des proportions très fortes, également), et c'est un élément très commun dans la nature.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ! Tu sais, les pompiers utilisent du monoxyde de dihydrogène pour éteindre les incendies. On en trouve dans les moteurs pour les circuits de refroidissement. Et même que dans ton corps, y en a des quantités que même pas t'y croirais si je te le disais. D'ailleurs, il y en a dans toutes les boissons qui ont été cité par les intervenants de ce thread (dans des proportions très fortes, également), et c'est un élément très commun dans la nature.


 

mais bon la question etait sans doute plus intime.


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais bon la question etait sans doute plus intime.


 Alors je précise que je n'ai pas la cistite (1) et que je ne l'ai jamais eu 

 1 : orthographe approximatif.


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

Mais.. Ca voudrait dire que le célèbre jeu de la lance à incendie, qui fait des ravages entre 3 et 3 ans et demi, a une origine scientifique !! 

Ces jeunes bambins se bourraient la gueule à l'Absolut Vodka :bebe: , et ensuite, la vessie pleine de monoxyde de dihydrogène, partaient allègrement en croisade contre des incendies imaginaires dans les sanitaires en inox !!

Voila voila..

Je vous re-salue


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ...cistite (1) ...
> 
> 1 : orthographe approximatif.


*Cystite  *

Maitre Capello


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

c'est quoi cette histoire d'eau dont on nous rebat les oreilles ?


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas mais y a des buveurs d'eau qu'ont pas leur place ici !!


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire d'eau dont on nous rebat les oreilles ?


 J'aime beaucoup ton avatar, Grug. Il a l'air heureux comme un poisson dans le monoxyde de dihydrogène


----------



## _m_apman (15 Juillet 2004)

Je suis plutôt whisky : Lagavulin (ou Laphroag)
Sinon, Martini Blanc
Et si j'ai soif : une bière blanche, Hoegarden par exemple.

_La direction se réserve le droit de toute modification, sans prévis._


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

Je pense qu'on a pas assez parlé du jaune.. Les glacons : avant ou apres l'eau ?

Sur ce..


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

moi en ce moment ma boisson préférée c'est le schweppes parce que j'ai le palu...  
malheureusement...

bah touba !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je carbure au monoxyde de dihydrogène. Ca fait pisser, mais ça désaltère bien.



hémioxyde d'hydrogène ou alors protoxyde d'hydrogène. bref y en a dans la bière


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

moi je dirais qu'un bon pinaut des charente c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

C'est la compagnie qui importe pas la gnolle...

Boire avec des nazes c'est insupportable.


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la compagnie qui importe pas la gnolle...
> 
> Boire avec des nazes c'est insupportable.



Bien d'accord, mieux vaut une grenadine bien fraiche avec les meilleurs amis du monde, qu'une mega fête avec la plus grande bande crétins.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Oué mais pourvu qu'il y ait de la Rodenback ou de la Kriek ou de la Hoegarden ou de la Trappiste ou de la Leffe ou un bon p'tit vin australien tout de même


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Août 2004)

Bon d'accord avec une petite bière belge c'est mieux...


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2004)

Pour les connaisseurs (j'espere qu'il y en a un peu...) le KAMASUTRA du TamTam à liège (Gelbique)


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

Qu'y a t'il de mieux qu'un bon vin ??


Sinon il y a aussi :

Smirnoff Ice !! un régal...alors j'ai horreur de la bière sauf : despérados et monaco...
Un peu de Prolab whey au chocolat c'est bon aussi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2004)

Arf ! ... je vais vous décevoir un max !!!!! ... mais tant pis ! :rateau: 

boisson favorite : coca (je suis un coca-addict !)
bière : de temps en temps ... Kriek, Gueuze, Leffe, Hoegaarden, Trappiste St Sixtus ... quand je suis avec des amis, mais jamais en grandes quantités...je préfère "déguster" pendant que "déguster" après !!! 
alcool : pratiquement jamais (même pas le White Russian !   :rateau: )

En fait, je sais d'expérience que je m'amuse beaucoup mieux et plus longtemps à jeun que "bourré" ... donc j'agis en conséquence..... :love:


----------



## sweet (5 Août 2004)

Henniez, Cristalp, Valser, Arkina, Aproz ect... pour les Suisses !!  

Evian, Volvic, Contrex, Badoit, Vichy, St Yore ect... pour les Français !!   

 Pour moi c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur !!!! :love:  :love: 


Bon OK je sors !!


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Arrrrrf? moi je me souviens d'une époque formidable ou j'étais heureux !!
mais c'est fini ce temps, la boisson a disparu et l'homme est à la retraite !!

comment ça de qui et de quoi je parles !!!! mais vous voulez rire ou  quoi !!!   

*JPP et le CACOLAC !!!!* 

Bah oui quoi on a jamais fait mieux avant, on a jamais fait mieux depuis et on fera jamais meiux d'ailleurs !!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je sais d'expérience que je m'amuse beaucoup mieux et plus longtemps à jeun que "bourré" ... donc j'agis en conséquence..... :love:



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, en fait je me suis jamais pris de "cuite", mais les rares fois où je commençais à perdre le contrôle de moi par excès de boisson, je le très mal vécu.

Alors oui ! je préfère déguster l'alcool sans abuser...


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> je commençais à perdre le contrôle de moi par excès de boisson, je le très mal vécu.



Que s'est il passé...??   

Oh sinon j'oubliais les mojitos...


----------



## pil38 (4 Février 2005)

Bon au fait on est au bar ... mais vous buvez koi ? avec les cacahuettes (ou le petit chocolat) ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Là... Je suis à la Tsing Tao... J'en ai acheté 3 caisses à Géant pour le jour de l'an chinois... T'en veux une?  Chpop.... Pshhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Même chose qu'à midi, un muscat beaumes-de-venise (ou un maury hors d'âge si la bouteille est vide)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

:sleep: thread à boire ... 15ième


----------



## pil38 (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: thread à boire ... 15ième



desolé j'ai manqué les premiers !

mais pour moi ce sera une two dogs ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> mais pour moi ce sera une two dogs ...



 Connais pas... C'est quoi, comme rince cochons?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Un perroquet, un cuba libre ou un mojito... et quelques tranches de pâté en croute coktail...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

moi je fais dans le simple : 1 sky avec chips chinoises et olives. Et quand j'ai le temps (et surtout les ingrédients), un Alexandra fait maison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Rhââââaârrrhhh putain!!! Un étage pour descendre jusqu'au frigo! Le célibat commence à me peser...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Feuquingchitte!!!! faut vraiment trimer pour avoir une binouze dans cette baraque :rateau:


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>





     Oh, comme ça me rappelle mes cuites en suisse, ça  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>





en parlant de vodka, j'ai essayé le nouveau "truc" à base de vodka d'une couleur blanc laiteux : on dirait de la limonade ! Quelqu'un a goûté ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

tres vite alors, je passe a table

donc pour moi : martini ou sauterne ou vendanges tardives  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres vite alors, je passe a table
> 
> donc pour moi : martini ou sauterne ou vendanges tardives  :love:  :love:  :love:



Que du sucre... Toujours dans le light m'ame Robertav... :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2005)

Une bière. 
Pour ma crémaillère, j'ai acheté 8 caisses de 12 bouteilles de 75cl de bières.
Les gens étaient un peu saoul.
Et j'ai quelques restes, alors je rince....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Fais mousser ; Dude!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Boukha


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Pour moi, vu l'heure, un p'tit cognac à déguster. Pas cui de 1914, il est encore un peu jeunet, sors plutot la petite bouteille, celui de 1855 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Leffe brune.
On passe au thé ensuite.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>



VODKA RED BUll
MAMA MIA, le truc qui te met une gifle comme t'imagine pas !
Tiens ça me donne envie !
Pourquoi que la vente est interdite en France ? bigre de bigre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2005)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Bon au fait on est au bar ... mais vous buvez koi ?



À quand la première cyber cuite générale ??
Chacun derrière sa bécane à décapsuler des bières ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, comme ça me rappelle mes cuites en suisse, ça  :rateau:


b'soin d'mémoire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> b'soin d'mémoire ?



Mackie ! Ma barrette !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> À quand la première cyber cuite générale ??
> Chacun derrière sa bécane à décapsuler des bières ?



Ca fait des lustres   

>>iChat >>> pomme-G >>> "toubarvert"

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, comme ça me rappelle mes cuites en suisse, ça  :rateau:



Tes cuites en Suisse ou tes cuites EN suisse ?


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> VODKA RED BUll
> MAMA MIA, le truc qui te met une gifle comme t'imagine pas !
> Tiens ça me donne envie !
> Pourquoi que la vente est interdite en France ? bigre de bigre !



Ecoute, si t'es vraiment à Nimes, je t'en ramène la prochaine fois que je passe la frontière ibérique .
Y'a pas de limite pour le Red Bull...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que du sucre... Toujours dans le light m'ame Robertav... :love:  :love:







sucré c'est sur  :love: 
light c'est a voir


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Février 2005)

Pacherenc de Vic Bihl ou bien un bon Saint Joseph


----------



## molgow (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, comme ça me rappelle mes cuites en suisse, ça  :rateau:



T'as de la chance, moi je m'en rappelle plus trop de ma dernière cuite en Suisse à la vodka :rateau:


Sinon, moi ces temps c'est plutôt :
Cervoise (très bon! et pas trop alcoolisée, 6%), Grimbergen (hm.. goût fruité), Karmelit, Kwak (la bière pour se saouler plus vite!), 1664 (faut bien se désalterer parfois), Heineken (bu ça hier soir, beurk, me souvenait plus que c'était si mauvais).

Et bien sûr, si la police suisse nous regarde : je ne conduis jamais à plus de 0.5&#8240; 

fuck the police


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, si t'es vraiment à Nimes, je t'en ramène la prochaine fois que je passe la frontière ibérique .
> Y'a pas de limite pour le Red Bull...



J'habite vraiment à Nîmes, 30000, en plein centre ville, je suis carrément preneur !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, moi ces temps c'est plutôt :
> [Cervoise (très bon! et pas trop alcoolisée, 6%), Grimbergen (hm.. goût fruité), Karmelit, Kwak (la bière pour se saouler plus vite!),



PAs cité la 8.6 ou autre merde du genre. Bravo !

Euh, la Carolus d'Or, Bush (pas le président) et la Lucifer sont super aussi, un fort voltage en alcool et un goût d'enfer.
La Belgique est le plus beau pays du monde des amateurs de bière.

-dc-, 400 bières différentes goutées au comptoir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Porto Sandman ma biche


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'habite vraiment à Nîmes, 30000, en plein centre ville, je suis carrément preneur !!!



Faudra peut-être venir les chercher jusqu'à la capitale régionale...   mais promis, je te tiens au courant


----------



## Pierrou (4 Février 2005)

Tenancier ! un Cuba Libre !! ( avec des cahouetes ou des Curly ! ) Ou une manzana, c'est à base de ....POMME !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Faudra peut-être venir les chercher jusqu'à la capitale régionale...


Venir jusqu'à Montpellier ?
Hmmm, bah, y'a aucun problème.
Y parait qu'acta a relooké sa boutique 'Apple store-like' j'irai voir ça au passage.
Tiens moi au courrant, je suis vraiment preneur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Pour moi, ac't'heure, ce sra un p'tit noir ben fort  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

heu, ben moi aussi. Garçon, 2 cafés !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> heu, ben moi aussi. Garçon, 2 cafés !



Dis donc cékikizap ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc cékikizap ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

VIVement l'apérO


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: ... Grat grat grat... 'Tain! J'ai les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur du crâne, moi... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Ils doivent faire du bon alcool de chataigne en Corse !
Chuis déja adepte de la charcuterie et du frometon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent faire du bon alcool de chataigne en Corse !
> Chuis déja adepte de la charcuterie et du frometon



Papa en bricole du très bon ; et qui rend pas aveugle (Faut pas distiller l'écorce de l'arbre)...   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Papa en bricole du très bon ; et qui rend pas aveugle (Faut pas distiller l'écorce de l'arbre)...   :love:



Chuis lorrain d'origine et dans mon bon pays ça distille sec aussi.
Ah, rien de tel pour plus comprendre comment on s'appelle que de la mirabelle 15 ans d'âge distillée par papi et qui explose les 40°.
À ne pas mettre dans tous les gosiers !
La quetsche ou la poire, ça passe aussi très bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Chuis lorrain d'origine
> Ah, rien de tel pour plus comprendre comment on s'appelle que de la mirabelle 15 ans d'âge distillée par papi et qui explose les 40°.
> La quetsche ou la poire, ça passe aussi très bien.



Papa est aussi Lorain d'origine (Rambervillers) Mais il a méchament scotché sur l'Ile (Et sur maman) il y a plus de 40 ans... La mirabelle, on en a aussi plein la cave... et de la vieille 

Vive le métissage et les cocktails


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Papa est aussi Lorain d'origine (Rambervillers) Mais il a méchament scotché sur l'Ile (Et sur maman) il y a plus de 40 ans... La mirabelle, on en a aussi plein la cave... et de la vieille
> 
> Vive le métissage et les cocktails



pour le métissage je suis on ne peux plus d'accord, pour les coktails aussi mais ça fait parfois mal au crâne le lendemain matin... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: thread à boire ... 15ième


C'est ça cette haleine ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça cette haleine ?



et les glacons


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

moi je prends bien une salade au chevre chaud.......
le tout avec un café   



merci le serveur


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Derniérement, j'ai goûté "jus de pomme - vin blanc"  :mouais:

A eviter...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je prends bien une salade au chevre chaud.......
> le tout avec un café
> 
> 
> ...


slurp, pas un petit verre de blanc sec avec ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Derniérement, j'ai goûté "jus de pomme - vin blanc"  :mouais:
> 
> A eviter...



Goûte moi ça...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86055&page=1&pp=20&highlight=culturel


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> slurp, pas un petit verre de blanc sec avec ?





non       


la derniere fois que j'ai bu a midi (mai 2004 )
on se souviens encore de moi !!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Goûte moi ça...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86055&page=1&pp=20&highlight=culturel


Pol pot mon frère


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pol pot mon frère



You're welcome ; Supermoquette san


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Derniérement, j'ai goûté "jus de pomme - vin blanc"  :mouais:
> 
> A eviter...



Le blanc limé par contre, grand classique
Mais encore mieux vin rouge, crème de cassis. Kir au rouge quoi. Ca porte un nom mais je ne rappelle plus duquel.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

galette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Le blanc limé par contre, grand classique
> Mais encore mieux vin rouge, crème de cassis. Kir au rouge quoi. Ca porte un nom mais je ne rappelle plus duquel.



Un "Communard" ; petit scarabée... :love:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent faire du bon alcool de chataigne en Corse !
> Chuis déja adepte de la charcuterie et du frometon



Dans les Cevennes où j'habite : le kir cévenol : liqueur de chataîgne - vin blanc : surprenant mélange, délicieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Cevennes où j'habite : le kir cévenol : liqueur de chataîgne - vin blanc : surprenant mélange, délicieux.



Ouahhhhh... Je vais essayer avec la gnole à papa et un patrimonio blanc...   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Cevennes où j'habite : le kir cévenol : liqueur de chataîgne - vin blanc : surprenant mélange, délicieux.



Ben tiens, je me dis depuis des mois que je dois aller voir un Pote qui habite au Vigan, euh, ben goûter ça, c'est un sacrément bon prétexte pour y aller !


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, je me dis depuis des mois que je dois aller voir un Pote qui habite au Vigan, euh, ben goûter ça, c'est un sacrément bon prétexte pour y aller !



Marrant d'entendre parler du Vigan sur Macgé... J'habite un peu au dessus : un magnifique village qui s'apelle Lasalle : si tu passes au Vigan, viens donc y faire une ballade, c'est un coin superbe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Marrant d'entendre parler du Vigan sur Macgé... J'habite un peu au dessus : un magnifique village qui s'apelle Lasalle : si tu passes au Vigan, passe donc y faire une ballade, c'est un coin superbe.



'Tain! Ca a de la gueule, chez toi!   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Ahhhhhh le seuil cévenol, ses lacunes stratigraphiques et sa subsidence de coincé


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh le seuil cévenol, ses lacunes stratigraphiques et sa subsidence de coincé



J'ai pas compris "subsidence de coincé".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris "subsidence de coincé".



Le monsieur ; il bosse dans la caillasse... Jargon pro...  C'est pas un gros mot


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Marrant d'entendre parler du Vigan sur Macgé... J'habite un peu au dessus : un magnifique village qui s'apelle Lasalle : si tu passes au Vigan, viens donc y faire une ballade, c'est un coin superbe.



Chuis plutôt urbain comme type mais l'info est prise


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Chuis plutôt urbain comme type mais l'info est prise



Photo prise de la terrasse du bar en haut du carré d'art ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise de la terrasse du bar en haut du carré d'art ?



Tout à fait !!    
(En fait montage sur phototruc de trois photos. Je me suis acheté un mac, plus de tunes pour acheter un grand angle) 


Et là, face B, la tour MAgne cette fois, hihi


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et les glacons



Noooooooooooooooooon ! des jeux de mots comme ça devraient être taxés à 99% !


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait !!
> (En fait montage sur phototruc de trois photos. Je me suis acheté un mac, plus de tunes pour acheter un grand angle)
> 
> 
> Et là, face B, la tour MAgne cette fois, hihi



Rhââaa arrête : ça me fait trop de nostalgie ! J'aimais vraiment cette petite ville : j'ai dû la quitter pour poursuivre mes études... J'habitais dans la rue de l'Agau, tout prés de la maison carrée :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Rhââaa arrête : ça me fait trop de nostalgie ! J'aimais vraiment cette petite ville



Eh beh faut y venir se promener alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour draguer, c'est utile, _la connaissance des strates_ ???
> :mouais:



Ben voui, pour pas donner l'impression d'_en tenir une couche_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh le seuil cévenol, ses lacunes stratigraphiques et sa subsidence de coincé



Tiens !  t'es pas dans un rad ? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh le seuil cévenol, ses lacunes stratigraphiques et sa subsidence de coincé



Ah, le pain de Lodève...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

00h36, Plus Personne Ne Picole Par Ici ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 00h36, Plus Personne Ne Picole Par Ici ?



Je suis toujours à la Tsingtao... Homer Simpson est raide mort à mes pieds... Il n'a pas tenu la distance


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours à la Tsingtao... Homer Simpson est raide mort à mes pieds... Il n'a pas tenu la distance



Pelforth ambrée pour ma part, un régal pour mes papilles   
La caisse de Tsingtao a du en prendre un bon coup depuis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pelforth ambrée pour ma part, un régal pour mes papilles
> La caisse de Tsingtao a du en prendre un bon coup depuis !



LES caisses... Il n'y en a plus une seule à Géant Ajaccio...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LES caisses... Il n'y en a plus une seule à Géant Ajaccio...



Un de mes grands drames personnels c'est de ne plus vivre à côté de la Belgique et de ses bières à double voire triple fermentation et au voltage des plus accrus  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes grands drames personnels c'est de ne plus vivre à côté de la Belgique et de ses bières à double voire triple fermentation et au voltage des plus accrus  :love:



Dans la bière ; c'est pas le voltage qui compte... Mais comme je le disais dans un autre thread : Vive la biochimie de proximité!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans la bière ; c'est pas le voltage qui compte...



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est loin d'être le principal. Enfin une bière à 7,5 ° aura pas le même goût qu'une à 6°.

La 8.6 est une pure abomination soit dit en passant. La bière faite pour te retourner et te donner mal au crâne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Soirée Bavaria 8.6 quand même.


----------



## madlen (8 Février 2005)

Pour moi ce serra une ptite Corona et pleins de un cuba libre après


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Une ch'tite manzanilla, merci

(j'ai une passion pour le sherry, je devrais plutôt dire les sherry)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Un Thé...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

une coca....mais si c'est garanti que je vais pas vomir


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2005)

Là ?
Un thé à la mure :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une coca....mais si c'est garanti que je vais pas vomir



Sauf si tu la fumes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si tu la fumes...



Ca se fume pas, ça se mache  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une coca....mais si c'est garanti que je vais pas vomir



Après l'eau de cuisson du riz, lE coca (cola pour éviter les plaisanteries fumeuses ou macheuses) est le remède contre la gastro le plus prescrit par les pédiatres.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Après l'eau de cuisson du riz, lE coca (cola pour éviter les plaisanteries fumeuses ou macheuses) est le remède contre la gastro le plus prescrit par les pédiatres.





le probleme est que j'ai pas 39 mois 
mais 39 ans


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca se fume pas, ça se mache  :rateau:



Une fois transformée en une drole de sorte de poudre blanche vendue sous le manteau, ça peut se fumer, si, euh, hum  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Enfin bref, je préfère rester à la bière, au jus de raisin fermenté ou à l'alcool de grain made in Russia (enfin, là c encore un peu tôt pour ce genre de choses). Se faire tourner la tête oui, mais pas n'importe comment et avé n'importe quoi. (ma mère se réjouirait de ma morale retrouvée)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

moi je prendrais bien un choco bien chaud et un croisant     :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je prendrais bien un choco bien chaud et un croisant     :love:  :love:



Vous avez vu comme les filles sont sages ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Une fois transformée en une drole de sorte de poudre blanche vendue sous le manteau, ça peut se fumer, si, euh, hum  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Enfin bref, je préfère rester à la bière, au jus de raisin fermenté ou à l'alcool de grain made in Russia (enfin, là c encore un peu tôt pour ce genre de choses). Se faire tourner la tête oui, mais pas n'importe comment et avé n'importe quoi. (ma mère se réjouirait de ma morale retrouvée)



T'es sur ? j't'ais vu passer en bagnole (en ba-gnôle ?) ce matin avec tes potes ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> La 8.6 est une pure abomination soit dit en passant. La bière faite pour te retourner et te donner mal au crâne



Même pô mal.
Eu minérale toute la journée quand même.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur ? j't'ais vu passer en bagnole (en ba-gnôle ?) ce matin avec tes potes ...



eh meeeeeeeeeerde, je savais bien que j'aurais du laisser la capote et fermer les vitres......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Même pô mal.
> Eu minérale toute la journée quand même.



Si tu le dis faudra que je reessaye
Encore trouvé un faux prétexte pour me mettre minable !


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Il fait carrément chaud aujourd'hui par ici .
Et j'ai envie de ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le probleme est que j'ai pas 39 mois
> mais 39 ans



Ca marche aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le probleme est que j'ai pas 39 mois
> mais 39 ans



dans ce cas, la prescription: 2 pastis secs (sans eau ni glace)   

résultat garanti en 20'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Bon, ben moi, après un bon p'tit repas, je continue au rouge


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2005)

J'me f'rait bien une binouze moi...
PATRON, une Leffe!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Limonade à flots ! O,26 ctimes la bouteille !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Limonade à flots ! O,26 ctimes la bouteille !



'tention les exès !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

je voudrais bien quelque chose 
de leger 
de frais 
de citronné
de rafreichissant
de doux
de......
de......
de......





 non lemmy pas de pastis berkkkk   



alors on me propose quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien quelque chose
> de leger
> de frais
> de citronné
> ...



Un baiser langoureux ?


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Banyuls rancio yessss
Je viens de me voter l'autorisation d'ouvrir ma dernière bouteille, car ce soir au dîner  mousse au chocolat (maison) et c'est, à mon goût, l'accompagnement idéal
Je m'octroie donc un ch'tit verre pour me récompenser de cet effort


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Un baiser langoureux ?







    


j'ai dit FRAIS !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien quelque chose
> de leger
> de frais
> de citronné
> ...


Un mojito, nioube


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

19h00 : Dépêchez vous d'attaquer l'apéro pour ceux qui ont pas encore commencé !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 19h00 : Dépêchez vous d'attaquer l'apéro pour ceux qui ont pas encore commencé !


J'en suis à me faire couler un café puis au digestif...


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un mojito, chère Roberta



ou un 'ti punch !


----------



## NED (9 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il fait carrément chaud aujourd'hui par ici .
> Et j'ai envie de ça.


J'en ai acheté j'ai trouvé ça un peu dégueu voire franchement ecueurant.

Bref, les gouts et les couleurs. là déjà à la couleur j'aurais du me meffier...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai acheté j'ai trouvé ça un peu dégueu voire franchement ecueurant.
> 
> Bref, les gouts et les couleurs. là déjà à la couleur j'aurais du me meffier...


Vu le nom faut pas s'étonner que le produit ait tendance à repasser par là ou il est entré.
Prémixes, crime contre l'alcoolophilie !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

bon , je crois que l'exotique et le japonais trop peu pour moi    

un limoncello svp !!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , je crois que l'exotique et le japonais trop peu pour moi
> 
> un limoncello svp !!! :love:



Changes tes habitudes !

Le cocktail Mojito

Ingrédients :

-  6 cl de rhum cubain
-  2 cl de citrons verts
-  1 cuillère à café de sucre
-  4 feuilles de menthe
-  eau gazeuse (perrier)

Préparation : Un très vieux cocktail cubain qui a fait sa place parmi les grands classiques ! Certains le préfèreront sans eau gazeuse et en mettant des morceaux de citron vert au fond du verre, rajouter la menthe et du sucre de canne et de tout piler dans le verre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Changes tes habitudes !
> 
> Le cocktail Mojito
> 
> ...




sa a l'air pas mal 

le jours que je veux me bourrer sans trop de verres je vais essayer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Le mojito, c'est pas mal mais ça vaut pas un bon vieux punch au poivre et au gingembre


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Le mojito, c'est pas mal mais ça vaut pas un bon vieux punch au poivre et au gingembre


Toi, nioube, tu sors. Fissa.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi, nioube, tu sors. Fissa.



J'ai pas fini mon verre


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Fais pas attention à supermoquette, c'est un Vétéran du vietnam...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

* * * * *


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Un thread sur l'art du mélange ... avec ou sans alcool :style:


# A concommer avec modération #
                 :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

déjà bu


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

et nous alors !!!!!!!
 

1ere recette :
ingrédient -- > eau de preference minerale mais celle du robinet peut faire l'affaire   
                    sirop sport (he oui !!!) sauf grenadine et fraise c pour les filles   
Mélangez et la incroyable ...

DESOLE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Un thread sur l'art du mélange ... avec ou sans alcool :style:
> 
> 
> # A concommer avec modération #
> :casse:



Ton sujet a été fusionné, ainsi que celui au titre déplorable de "vous prenez koi" avec celui-ci.
Pour ce qui touche à la boisson, cette table (comprennez thread) du bar existe pour celà. 

Santé :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

ginette 107


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Le Chien Fou !!!

Ingrédients
4/6 volume de vodka 
1/6 volume de Tabasco 
1/6 volume de Schweppes 

Remplir le verre des ingrédients dans l'ordre (vodka, Tabasco et Schweppes)...
Finir le verre d'un trait.

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

C'est triste à dire mais je suis torché tellement souvent qu'un verre d'eau gazeuse est le plaisir le plus exceptionnel pour moi et me procure une satisfaction sans borne.


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Bon ok un truc doux au "gout" ...

Ingrédients
1 trait de sirop de grenadine 
1/3 volume de whisky 
1/3 volume de gin 
1/3 volume de vodka 
jus d'oranges 

Procédure
Verser le sirop de grenadine.
Ajouter les 3 alcools en quantités égales.
Compléter avec le jus d'orange.

Bon ok y a que le gout qui est soft :cassa: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Février 2005)

un  verre de lait
une verre d'eau
un verre de vin

au choix.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

Deux doses Vodka
Un lichette de Kalhua
Un nuage de lait


White russian pour tout le monde !


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

un bon vieux Vosne-Romanée, Puligny-Montrachet, ou bien un vin jaune et de paille avec un petit macvin !
j'aime aussi le chateau lafite et autre saint emilion.....!


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

heu ... j'crois qu'j've aller m'r'poser
 :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Février 2005)

Toutes les dives bouteilles


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Cotes vin je bois du Chinon Vielle vigne, du Bordeaux cotes de blaye, et du bourgogne alligoté (blanc) !!!!
et ce midi c Chinon


----------



## Pierrou (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste à dire mais je suis torché tellement souvent qu'un verre d'eau gazeuse est le plaisir le plus exceptionnel pour moi et me procure une satisfaction sans borne.


Et à part ça tu te calmes ? hmmmm , PANTOUFLARD !    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

> Le Ciel se rit des prières qu'on lui fait pour détourner de soi des maux dont on persiste à vouloir les causes. BOSSUET



"La soif s'en va en buvant" 
Gargantua-Rabelais


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Février 2005)

et ben moi je vais peut être me faire jeter, et l'acool m'étant interdit,
ma boisson préférée c'est un coca frais avec une bonne roudelle de citron  :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 

aie, pas taper


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi je vais peut être me faire jeter, et l'acool m'étant interdit,
> ma boisson préférée c'est un coca frais avec une bonne roudelle de citron  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:
> 
> aie, pas taper


Toi t'as choisi le bon avatar


----------



## Elvis (13 Février 2005)

Un Roswell :

2/3 bailey's 
1/3 get 27


Sinon, du Champagne et quand je suis pauvre du Lumbrusco (vin rouge petilliant italien pas cher)

 :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

Un bon vieux mélange de méthanol et d'éthanol !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux mélange de méthanol et d'éthanol !!!


ah bon, ça saoûle ça ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as choisi le bon avatar


Ben le cap'taine, il avait pas choisi d'arrêter de boire dans un album de TINTIN ?


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux mélange de méthanol et d'éthanol !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça décape surtout les neurones ! :affraid:


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les dives bouteilles



*Et celle-ci !*  :love: 








Elle a été depuis réduite à l'état de *cadavre* !      :love:​


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2005)

moi ce que je prefere c'est l'eau de source, pas cher , sans effet trop indesirable, sauf vidange necessaire tous les x kilometres ! sinon pour les buveurs de coca, il est a noter que les jardiniers s'en servent pour enlever la rouille de leur pelle,, un peu de coca , on frotte la lame de la pelle dans du sable, c'est efficace!! j'ai essayé!!! qu'en disent les boyaux de leur coté , je ne sais... detergent non?? :affraid:  :casse:  :rateau:    :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon pour les buveurs de coca, il est a noter que les jardiniers s'en servent pour enlever la rouille de leur pelle,, un peu de coca , on frotte la lame de la pelle dans du sable, c'est efficace!! j'ai essayé!!! qu'en disent les boyaux de leur coté , je ne sais... detergent non?? :affraid:  :casse:  :rateau:    :bebe:  :hosto:



Meuh nan : l'ecoutez pas !!!! Buvez plein de coca !!!!!!
Ah oui, et : mangez exclusivement du sucre, de préference le soir, et sans vous brosser les dents de la journée. 

L'est fou l'autre : y veut me griller mon boulot !


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je carbure au monoxyde de dihydrogène. Ca fait pisser, mais ça désaltère bien.



*Le Dihydrogène monoxyde :*

* est aussi connu sous le nom d'acide hydrique et représente le constituant principale des pluies acides,
    * contribue gravement à l'effet de serre,
    * peut causer de graves brûlures,
    * contribue à l'érosion des surfaces naturelles,
    * accélère la corrosion et la dégradation de nombreux métaux,
    * peut causer des court-circuits électriques et diminue l'efficacité du freinage des automobiles,
    * a été decouvert dans les tumeurs excisées chez des patients atteint de cancer en phase terminale.
La contamination atteint des proportions épidémiques :

Des quantités considérables de DHMO ont été trouvées dans pratiquement tous les fleuves, lacs et retenues d'eau d'Amérique du Nord à ce jour. Il est à supposer que l'Europe n'est pas épargnée. En effet, la contamination est globale et ce contaminant a même été trouvé dans les glaces de l'antarctique. Le DHMO a provoqué des millions de dollars de domages dans le MidWest des Etats-Unis et récemment en Amérique Centrale. Sans parler des dégats actuels en Europe. 

Malgré ces dangers, le dihydrogène monoxyde est souvent employé :

    * comme un solvant industriel et un réfrigerant,
    * dans les installations nucléaires,
    * dans les industries produisant du polystyrène,
    * comme un agent retardant du feu,
    * dans de nombreuses formes de recherches utilisant cruellement les animaux,
    * dans l'épandage des pesticides. Même apres lavage abondant ces produits demeurent contaminés par le DHMO.
    * comme un additif dans certaines nourritures de mauvaise qualité et d'autres produits issus des industries agro-alimentaires.


*Je crois qu'il vaut mieux mettre de l'eau dans son vin !*


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Et celle-ci !*  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vraiment ... chanceux !!!!!
On n'a meme pas été invité


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ... chanceux !!!!!
> On n'a meme pas été invité



C'est que cela ne contient que* 8 coupes* !! _(sic)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Février 2005)

*DE TOUT ; ET BEAUCOUP!!!*       :rateau:


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Le Dihydrogène monoxyde :*



C'est pas de l'eau ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de l'eau ?


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de l'eau ?



Ah non !! je ne crois pas !      :love:  :love:


----------



## loudjena (13 Février 2005)

Sirop d'anis à l'eau dans un grand verre  

Je me souviens en avoir bu à petites gorgées par une après midi de fin d'été, à la terasse d'un café, sur une place pavée traversée par un tramway et face à une cathédrale du XIIIe siècle. 
J'étais accompagnée du plus beau rêve de ma vie.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

je place le bonnezeaux au-dessus du sauternes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je place le bonnezeaux au-dessus du sauternes


Un petit Chateau D'Yquem, c'est pas néglgeable quand même


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [DE TOUT ; ET BEAUCOUP!!!        :rateau:



Voilà qui est bien parlé


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je place le bonnezeaux au-dessus du sauternes



Il est sans doute d'un meilleur rapport qualité/prix que l'Yquem, mais Yquem et foie gras, Hummm!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il est sans doute d'un meilleur rapport qualité/prix que l'Yquem, mais Yquem et foie gras, Hummm!! :love:  :love:



ben on voit  que tu n'y connais pas grand chose en anjous centenaires


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je place le bonnezeaux au-dessus du sauternes



Avec des propos comme ca, je t'ai denoncé au procureur de la république afin qu'on te poursuive pour crime contre l'appelation "sauterne" !!!!

et toc


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Février 2005)

Hummm choix cornéliennnn !!!!

Aller je dirais, en première position -> la BIERE (en générale, et oui je suis pas difficile)

ensuite pour le non alcoolisé je suis un accro de limonade, vous savez le soda nature, celui qu'on trouve pour un prix modeste à l'Auchan du coin  :love: 

et pour finir, histoire de montrer que j'ai un peu de goût je mettrais sans hésiter le SAUTERNE, hummm du bon fois gras sur un toast doré à point et un magnifique verre de Sauterne qui trône à quelques centimétres .....   


Aller tout ca ma donné soiF ... je file m'en décapsuler une !! A+


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> dendrimere:
> Un bon vieux mélange de méthanol et d'éthanol !!!
> 
> Posté par dc:
> ...



Petit cours sur le méthanol et l'éthanol....


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Petit cours sur le méthanol et l'éthanol....



Dernier lien pour vous dissuader d'y goûter


----------



## al02 (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ben on voit  que tu n'y connais pas grand chose en anjous centenaires




Je présume que vous en avez dans votre chai ?    

Par contre j'ai connu des crues centennales !  le crû 93 était remarquable !! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dernier lien pour vous dissuader d'y goûter



Les enfants  ; ne distillez surtout pas de la sciure ou des jambes de bois


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Mes goùts : j'ai trop abusé du Pastis pour prendre encore du plaisir.
J'aime bien les vins cuits (martini, porto, etc...) Mais j'apprécie aussi les coctails (Mojito, cuba libre, punch, Marquise...)  et le Kir royal.


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Changes tes habitudes !
> 
> Le cocktail Mojito
> 
> ...




Un peu plus au Nord, on boit de délicieux Mint Julep... pas très différent. On remplace le rhum par du Bourbon. Très frais. Vous vous sentez transporter dans le _Sud_ d'un coup (comme quoi le nord et le sud...). La seule dérogation à la seule manière de boire le whisky à mon goût: brut, sans rien dedans ! 

Sinon, mon all-star favorite: Martini Gin: un truc de sauvage:
Dans un shaker:
1/1 de Gin (je préfère le Bombay Saphirre ou le très français Magellan)
1 larme de Vermouth blanc
glace en cube (pas de glace pilée)

Faire basculer le shaker 4-5 fois verticale/horizontale, en bougeant juste le poignet (Pleaaase, don't even think to _bruise_ a Martini !).
Servir dans les fameux verres à pied, avec une olive verte.
Dans la version _sale_, le Dirty Martini Gin, vous ajoutez au moment de servir, un tout petit peu de la saumure des olives
Ca arrache la tête.

_" J'aime bien boire un Martini de temps à autre
Deux tout au plus&#8230;
... Après le troisième, je suis sous la table
&#8230; Après le quatrième, je suis sous mon hôte."
Dorothy Parker_

En version orginale, on sent mieux l'effet...
_&#8220;I love a martini&#8212;but two at the most.
Three I&#8217;m under the table; Four, I&#8217;m under the host.&#8221;_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

invention maison : 

La 5e de Beethoven (pom pom pom pom...)

Calva (Beaucoup)
Compote de pomme ( 2 cuillers à soupe pour la consistance)
Sirop de pomme verte ( Un bon trait, pour la couleur)
Complèter au cidre brut dans un grand verre à demi (Pour le pétillant)

C'est bizarre, mais c'est bon...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Purée le truc parfait pour choper la chiasse   :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Purée le truc parfait pour choper la chiasse   :affraid:



C'est sûr. La compote amène pas mal de fibres...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Pas mauvais du tout ... le calva ...  mais ... la ... je ... crois que ...



:sick:

:modo:

... desole g pas eu le temps de trouver les toillettes !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Ah ouais ; j'oubliais... Il y a aussi l'absinthe artisanale que des potes me prennent en Suisse. Un produit jovial qui tire un minimum de 72° ; copieusement chargé en thuyone... je me suis même fabriqué mes propres étiquettes :love:


----------



## duracel (14 Février 2005)

Une bière que j'ai découverte la semaine dernière: la Ch'ti.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2005)

un soir très (trop) arrosé, on a remplacé l'eau qu'on met habituellement dans le ricard par du rosé local...
ben va y avoir des sceptiques mais on a trouve ca bon...   
ok, ok, on devait etre trop bourres pour sentir quoi que ce soit!   
(precision ; le melange rose/ricard se faisait directement dans la bouche, pour des raisons de materiel defectueux... secouer efficacement la tete pour un melange harmonieux... )

ceci dit, le cognac schweppes, c'est tres bon aussi, buvez en!!


----------



## madlen (14 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un soir très (trop) arrosé, on a remplacé l'eau qu'on met habituellement dans le ricard par du rosé local...
> (precision ; le melange rose/ricard se faisait directement dans la bouche, pour des raisons de materiel defectueux...)
> 
> ceci dit, le cognac schweppes, c'est tres bon aussi, buvez en!!



Alors ça sa a du "frapper" un GRAND coup le lendemain matin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

... Là? Maintenant? ... Un p'tit blanc pour cuisiner. Juste histoire de pas pisser en poudre... Oumpf!!!... Du gratte cul de 1ère classe... :casse:  :sick: ... Allez ; à la votre!


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

pour moi :
-russe blanc 
-smirnoff seule
-vodka orange
-kriek belle-vue
-limonade des familles
-leffe
-sake

au choix


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

houlala....mais je ne m'etait pas presente ici....

alors, pour moi ce sera.....hum....

du Havana club 5/8ans avec une larme de coca....(un bon cuba libre....)
et un Jack-coca pour les jour ou je me sens plus en forme.....

sinon, je suis tres Carlsberg....et vin de grave.....mais j'aime bien les bandol, aussi....
mais toujours rouge....jamais de vin blanc ou rose.....que du rouge....un Collioure et ses 15° peut aussi faire l'affaire sur une bonne viande bien sanglante....hum........

J'aime bien le gin fizz....


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça sa a du "frapper" un GRAND coup le lendemain matin


 
ah ouais, je dois bien avouer qu'on a plus rigole le soir meme que le lendemain...:casse:


----------



## madlen (15 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, je dois bien avouer qu'on a plus rigole le soir meme que le lendemain...:casse:




Wwwwaaarrrfffffff    lol
je pensais bien, respect


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

du bonheur en bouteille


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

>



Oui, bon vin, et bonne bière aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Une verveine-citron, c'est mon trip en ces soirées d'hiver et ça correspont bien à mon avatar...
J'ai l'estomac détruit par l'alcool, désolé de ne plus pouvoir totalement vous suivre dans vos propositions...
Sinon, pour les grippés et les mal de gorge, le Lait mélangé à du miel a toujours fait des miracles pour moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une verveine-citron, c'est mon trip en ces soirées d'hiver et ça correspont bien à mon avatar...
> J'ai l'estomac détruit par l'alcool, désolé de ne plus pouvoir totalement vous suivre dans vos propositions...
> Sinon, pour les grippés et les mal de gorge, le Lait mélangé à du miel a toujours fait des miracles pour moi.



 tu n'as pas lu le 5eme post de ce fil.....




> Au fait j'ai oublié de préciser.. Celui qui me sort : Verveine ou Jus de citron pressé, je lui file un coup de boule d'entrée




  

t'inquiete, je te couvre....vas-y file vite...


----------



## bugman (15 Février 2005)

Hummm !

Je me taperais bien un petit Domaine de Chevalier rouge 1989, moi ! :love:

Sinon, une bonne biere blanche, ca peut passer aussi (avec sa rondelle) !

Que du bonheur !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> du bonheur en bouteille



C'est certain qu'ils savent vivre en Alsace !!    

À boire et à manger y'en a pour tous les goûts !        
Ah, un p'tit vin chaud au marché de Noel devant la cathédrale !


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Là c'est mon cocktail anti-crève (recette aimablement communiquée par ma Douce) :
1 tasse à café d'eau bouillante, une tasse à café de jus de citron et deux cuillers de miel de tilleul


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est mon cocktail anti-crève (recette aimablement communiquée par ma Douce) :
> 1 tasse à café d'eau bouillante, une tasse à café de jus de citron et deux cuillers de miel de tilleul



Berci...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est mon cocktail anti-crève (recette aimablement communiquée par ma Douce) :
> 1 tasse à café d'eau bouillante, une tasse à café de jus de citron et deux cuillers de miel de tilleul



Un GROG, VINDIOU, UN GROG !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un GROG, VINDIOU, UN GROG !!



YEAH!!! SEX'N'GROG'N'ROCK'N'ROLL!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> YEAH!!! SEX'N'GROG'N'ROCK'N'ROLL!!!



Voyez, il en rate pas une !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Pour relancer ce fabuleux fil, je propose une recette du grand pere : 
Le FLIP : 

Moitié cidre que l'on fait fremir dans un casserole.Lorsque ca fremit, on ajoute 2 pierres de sucre par tasse et on ajoute autant de calva que de cidre. 
A boire bien chaud, au pied du lit, car ca fait "FLIP" dans la tete!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer ce fabuleux fil, je propose une recette du grand pere :
> Le FLIP :
> 
> Moitié cidre que l'on fait fremir dans un casserole.Lorsque ca fremit, on ajoute 2 pierres de sucre par tasse et on ajoute autant de calva que de cidre.
> A boire bien chaud, au pied du lit, car ca fait "FLIP" dans la tete!



et voila, tu l'as retrouvé....

bon, un gin fizz pour moi, merci...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer ce fabuleux fil, je propose une recette du grand pere :
> Le FLIP :
> 
> Moitié cidre que l'on fait fremir dans un casserole.Lorsque ca fremit, on ajoute 2 pierres de sucre par tasse et on ajoute autant de calva que de cidre.
> A boire bien chaud, au pied du lit, car ca fait "FLIP" dans la tete!




Euh, t'aurais pas des origines normandes ?
Bon, ca, ça me dit, je monte à Rambouillet dès que je peux !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Euh, t'aurais pas des origines normandes ?
> Bon, ca, ça me dit, je monte à Rambouillet dès que je peux !


Si si, tout à fait, depuis environ 250 générations!!! 
Passe quand tu veux, ma porte est toujours ouverte!
En, plus, je commence à avoir un petit bar (réel, pas virtuel) sympa!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Un truc que je déconseille à tout le monde, la Vodka Tagada, je vous laisse deviner le principe :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai testé la vodka malabar, ca se laisse boire...


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

Ah!!enfin un endroit où on s'amuse!et se donner des petites recettes pour se shooter la tête,c'est plus rigolo que se prendre le chou!pour  moi un bon p'tit blanc sec,un p'tit sancerre bien frais par exemple,ça me va,on trinque!!!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé la vodka malabar, ca se laisse boire...


Ben la, laisser macérer une fraise tagada ( coir plus ) dans une vodka.....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Sinon, y'a asbolut qui à une série de vodka aromatisé. Cet été, on a fait une petite collection :
Vodka nature (Bleu), 
Forte (50), rouge), 
Pepper (poivre, ca arrache), 
vanille (jaune, super bon), 
Currant (cassis, térrible!) 
et enfin la malabar maison. 
Une semaine entre pote, une vraie boucherie!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

J'aime pas la vodka!


buvez du rhum comme tout le monde.....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Rassure toi, je bois aussi du rhum!!
D'ailleurs, on coctail préféré est le Mojito, avec de la bonne menthe fraiche!!! 
La vache, j'ai encore soif!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

avec un bandeau ou pas ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas la vodka!
> 
> buvez du rhum comme tout le monde.....




... ou buvez les deux   

Perso, mon frangin, grand fan de la Russie m'en ramène régulièrement de là bas, je peux te dire, qu'après un petit séjour au congel' eh beh, ça déchire grave.    

Quant à la vodka Red Bull, madre de Dios....  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mars 2005)

Ben déjà que le red bull tout seul j'accorche pas ( gout de médicament ), mais avec de la vodka :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Applecherry (11 Mars 2005)

....absinthe....les mecs à Prague ils en boivent pendant le déjeuner (70% Vol. tout de même!!)


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

J'aime la bière, mais pas toujours la même. Y'a la légère pour l'été quand il fait chaud, pour la soif, genre Carlsberg. Sinon Guiness pression pour le goût, dans une soirée bar avec des potes. Pas les mêmes ambiances.
Sinon le calva en fin de repas, ou une poire, un truc dans le genre, bien fruité qui décoince les bronches.

voilà.


----------



## hogs (11 Mars 2005)

j'adore les Wiskies, mais c'est vrai qu'une petite Williamine (eau de vie de poire du Valais) garde ma préférence.

Et pour les dames, un mélange bien dosé de liqueur de poire et de Williamine est un régal


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2005)

no drug's no alcool 

une bonne bouteille de jus de pomme maison (et du bio svp)


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Mars 2005)

Marrant ta signature: ça me rappelle une boucherie qui avait une particularité étonnante à Lyon:

toutes les semaines on y voyait une gamine de 7-10 ans fondre en larme en passant devant la vitrine. On pouvait y voir un bel écriteau:

"Vous qui perdez aux courses: vengez-vous, mangez du cheval"

 

C'est peut-être l'occasion de boire de la gogotine ! Un vrai remède de cheval   :love:


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2005)

J ai un faible pour la pina colada et les alcool blanc en general. Mais bon il ne faut pas rouler sous la table non plus.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Kriek 

Rodenbach 



:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kriek
> 
> Rodenbach
> 
> ...



"Vous devriez offrir des points de réputation à d'autres, blablabla..."

... j'ai un petit faible pour la Faro,  la rencontre d'une Lambic et de sucre candy, ça pouvait que donner quelque chose de bien


----------



## Nidhal (12 Mars 2005)

Moi c orangina lol pas d alcool


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

ça fait déjà pas mal d'annnées (sept ou huit) que je ne bois plus du tout d'alcools distillés. 
Mais bon, il me reste tous les vins, le porto, le muscat et le sherry, le banyuls vieux, le champagne et les autres trucs à bulles, plus la bière de temps de temps (comme je viens de passer le cap de la quarantaine, je surveille ma ligne  ).


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi c orangina lol pas d alcool




je croyais qu'on etait obliger de boire de l'alcool ici (voir les premiers posts)
alors, file vite, je les ralentirais avec un peu de ca:







en plus j'ai du sel et du citron...aller, t'es encore là?....


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2005)

Au frais, tout l'été.
Un peu de charcut, des tellines, de la tapenade, des artichauds marinés..
Pour l'apéro de ce soir.


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Hier pour fêter la faim du collège :
-woodoo
-smirnoff
-boomrang
-manzana
-Kro
-Desperados
-psi


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Hier pour fêter la faim du collège :
> -woodoo
> -smirnoff
> ...


Y'a pas de Champi    :mouais:


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2005)

Quelques bières à déguster si ce n'est pas encore fait :

Grimbergen blonde (6.7%) (ma préférée, taux d'alcool idéal pour se désaltérer sans avoir l'impression de boire de l'eau) :




Tripel Karmelit : (excellent surtout en pichet de 1.5 litres  :casse: )





Kwak (une bonne rousse à boire sans... euh.. avec!! modération) :





La Chouffe (tester aussi la N'ice Chouffe si vous pouvez) :




Wittekop (blanche de Belgique dispo seulement en Suisse sous ce nom), idéal pour se désaltrérer lorsqu'il fait chaud :


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Hier pour fêter la faim du collège :


J'avais pas relevé à la première lecture, vous avez mangé liquide là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au frais, tout l'été.
> Un peu de charcut, des tellines, de la tapenade, des artichauds marinés..
> Pour l'apéro de ce soir.



*Rhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
Gloups


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aime bien la liqueur d'échalotte... relevée au jus d'ail ! 
Mais faut boire ça cul-sec, sinon ça vous brrrlûle la langue...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Quand je vois toutes ces merveilleuses contributions*
je me dis que je verrai bien modérateur de ce thread
et uniquement de celui-ci, bien précisément.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de Champi    :mouais:



quoi....? des champi.....heu....ça ce boit, oui, en infusion.........
des avec ou sans tetons.....


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Caipirinhaaaa ! :love:







 Par personne : 

 1 verre 
 1 citron vert 
 1 c. à soupe de sucre de canne (sucre "brun") 
 5 cl de cachaça 

 Lavez le citron vert et coupez-le en quartiers.  
 A l'aide d'un couteau à agrume, retirez les pépins et la peau blanche du milieu qui donne l'amertume.      
Dans le verre, mettez les quartiers de citron vert et le sucre de canne. Ecrasez le citron vert pour en extraire le jus. Mélangez bien la préparation. 
 Pilez les glaçons et ajoutez-les dans le verre.  
 Versez la cachaça par-dessus 


lorsqu'il faut pas boire d'alcool 

L'ice tea de la Migros (coopérative de supermarchés suisse qui fabrique eux-mêmes la plupart des produits qu'ils vendent) :love:
Cet ice-tea est vraiment préparé à partir d'infusion de thé et cynorrhodon. C'est pas un de ces mélanges lyophillisés comme on en voit ailleurs


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Caipirinhaaaa ! :love:
> 
> Par personne :
> 
> ...




MMMMMmmmm, trop bon, mais je préfère encore la Caipi a la fraise
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

... Par ces chaleurs ; je découvre l'eau. j'en avais jamais bu, mais c'est pas si mauvais qu'on le dit...
Ouaaaiiiiiiis! Je sors


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

En fin de soirée, moi qui n'étais pas du tout liqueur, j'apprécie une petite prunelle de Bourgogne. J'en ai reçu, entre autres, il y a environ un an et demi, un flacon de 150 cl de chez Joseph Cartron... un délice. 


Euh... cette bouteille n'a pas tenu deux soirées...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

j'adore...mais ça rend fou... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

*café cancul: *

1/3 de creme de café
1/3 de cointrau
1/3 de Rhum....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

SCIAMBULONE NERU (Giffle noire... Invention perso)

Dans un grand verre : 

- Une bonne rasade de calva
- Allonger avec du Mouss'or© (Soda infâme à la pomme, de couleur noire, que l'on ne trouve qu'ici)
- Glace pilée
- Une feuille ou une rondelle de n'importe quoi, pour faire joli...

Giffle assurée


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2005)

En ce moment, ma boisson préférée, c'est n'importe quoi pourvu que ça soit très frais, en très grande quantité et avc beaucoup de glaçons.
:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juin 2005)

Perso, j'adore le the glace :love: :love: :love:


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, ma boisson préférée, c'est n'importe quoi pourvu que ça soit très frais, en très grande quantité et avc beaucoup de glaçons.
> :style:


Tu tombes bien, j'ai une très bonne adresse ! 

PS :  Modern, ou bien on dit "j'adore la glace", ou alors on dit "I love the icecream", mais là... Perso, j'adore le the glace :love: :love: :love:  c'est n'importe quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

mmmmh... :rateau:


----------



## duracel (29 Juin 2005)

-grenadine on the rocks.
-et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> mmmmh... :rateau:



Bianco :love:
Sinon, le pommeau, le calva, le poiré :love:


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juin 2005)

Ma boisson preferee    


LE PINEAU DES CHARENTES


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bianco :love:
> Sinon, le pommeau, le calva, le poiré :love:


Enfin un amateur


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

le sirop de framboises !! 


désolé je suis pas très vin!!! je me souviens quand meme d'une petite creme de cassis .. ou d'un petit cognac ou d'un petit kyr royal .. mais bon ya longtemps!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

maintenant, là, de suite:







*avec une goutte de coca....*


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un amateur


Un bianco bien frais, avec 2 glaçons et une rondelle de citron vert :love: :love:
J'ai soif, je crois que je vais m'en servir un mais sans citron, j'en ai plus 
T'en veux un?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un bianco bien frais, avec 2 glaçons et une rondelle de citron vert :love: :love:
> J'ai soif, je crois que je vais m'en servir un mais sans citron, j'en ai plus
> T'en veux un?


Un peu qu'j'en veux :love:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juin 2005)

La Kriek, le thé vert et l'eau de Spa.


----------



## NED (30 Juin 2005)

IRISH COFFEE POUR MOI !!!
Hummm...


----------



## nonono (30 Juin 2005)

et ca c'est pas d'la pub du CON


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

nonono a dit:
			
		

> et ca c'est pas d'la pub du CON



Non, ce n'est pas de la pub.
Pour faire simple, ici, tu n'es pas dans la rue. Tu ne peux pas manifester pour rabattre, à peine inscrit, des visiteurs sur ton site militant. C'est tout.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

nonono a dit:
			
		

> et ca c'est pas d'la pub *du CON*


D'abord on dit *Mossieur* avant !
Bon c'est pas le tout... je prépare des glaçons benjamin ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> D'abord on dit *Mossieur* avant !
> Bon c'est pas le tout... je prépare des glaçons benjamin ?


Pas de violence... C'est les vacances


----------



## nonono (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas de la pub.
> Pour faire simple, ici, tu n'es pas dans la rue. Tu ne peux pas manifester pour rabattre, à peine inscrit, des visiteurs sur ton site militant. C'est tout.




Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


bon j'ai pas envis de m'embrouiller avec vous parce que j'aime bien ce site et aprés je serais banni    boohooo,mais y avait vraiment aucune raison de verouiller ou de supprimmer le thread que j'avais lancé a part une réaction que je qualifierai de fasciste,j'pourrai developper plustard sur les petits chefs et leurs autoritées,dés qu'ils ont le moindre  pouvoir entre les mains.

sinon merci d'avoir fais simple,de me rapeller que je ne suis pas dans la rue [peut etre sur un forum sois disant" libre" ?].je rabas rien du tout ,j'suis pas a la chasse,a peine inscrit (sous ce pseudo)c'est vrai,par contre y a erreur sur la personne parce que ce n'est pas MON site,juste un site comme des milliards d'autres,mais qui avait l'avantage de synthetiser ma pensée sur le sujet alors au lieu de faire de long discours 'j 'eu pensé :love: que de mettre directement un lien vers ce site fu plus rapide ,je ne pensais pas ,loin de moi cette idée,que dés qu'on insérait un lien c'était de la pub .ouhhhh .la pub .
enfin on s'en tape .
désolant
bonne journée,pas dans la rue...
@+


----------



## nonono (30 Juin 2005)

le du CON s'etait pour amok,bien que ne le connaisse pas et que c'est complétement stupide de ma part ...
y m 'a enervé


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

Ce n'est pas l'objet de ce sujet, mais continuons, pour simplement dire qu'en présentant le lien autrement, il serait passé sans problème. Là, cela passe véritablement pour de la pub. Mettons donc cela sur le compte de la maladresse...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas l'objet de ce sujet, mais continuons, pour simplement dire qu'en présentant le lien autrement, il serait passé sans problème. Là, cela passe véritablement pour de la pub. Mettons donc cela sur le compte de la maladresse...


Ben voilà, tout est bien qui fini bien


----------



## madlen (30 Juin 2005)

Bon il est temps de repartire dans le vif du sujet ;-)

Je repensais a un cocktail que j'avais bu a Londres dans un bar marocain "branché" nomé Momo's.
Il on un cocktail vraiment trop bon, 

de la vodka et du rum (je crois...)
avec du citron, du sucre (beaucoup)
et plein de feuille de mente fraiche
+ des glaçons...

un style de thé marocain pour les alcolo   :love:


----------



## chagregel (30 Juin 2005)

nonono a dit:
			
		

> le du CON s'etait pour amok,bien que ne le connaisse pas et que c'est complétement stupide de ma part ...
> y m 'a enervé




Qu'on sorte l'iPod !!!!! Vite !!!! :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas un mojito ton truc... si c'est le cas effectivement c'est très désaltérant
> et pis au second c'est désopilant


Presque, dans le Mojito, tu ne mets pas de Vodka  :hein:


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on sorte l'iPod !!!!! Vite !!!! :love: :love:


C'est quoi la recette ? C'est à base de Whisky ? Vodka ? Gin ? Bière ? Vin ? De toutes façons on s'en fout, j'aime tout. 

À+


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juin 2005)

Bon alors... de méga bon je propose la liqueur de chataîgne..
C'est super bon    mais galère à trouver...


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

j'ai inventé mon propre coktail...mais uniquement en privé et pour mon cher et tendre...


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors... de méga bon je propose la liqueur de chataîgne..
> C'est super bon    mais galère à trouver...


  Dans le même registre il y a également la liqueur de thym, c'est délicieux et trés bon pour la digestion.


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

Diabolo kiwi, Eristoff Ice, Champagne Mùm, Kriek (pour mes origines belges), Café frappé (pour mes origines grecques)... j'aime tout!!  :love:


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même registre il y a également la liqueur de thym, c'est délicieux et trés bon pour la digestion.



Ça remplace avantageusement la verveine alors ! 


Puisqu'on est dans la menthe avec le mojito à la vodka, tout simple mais délicieux : 
mettre tout un tas de feuille de menthe dans un verre ou une tasse
rajouter quelques morceaux de sucre, selon les goûts
et remplir d'eau bouillante !

Plus doux qu'un thé à la menthe... de la menthe tout simplement


----------



## maousse (30 Juin 2005)

Quand il fait vraiment chaud, une Stella.


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Tout ce qui fait plus de 5° :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qui fait plus de 5° :mouais:


Tout ce qui fait *moins* de 5° :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Quand il fait vraiment chaud, une Stella.



Fabuleux ce truc :love: 'rci maousse !


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Un pago !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un pago !


Ben ouais, t'as raison, faut des trucs simples parfois, sans rien, sans alcool, que du naturel


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, t'as raison, faut des trucs simples parfois, sans rien, sans alcool, que du naturel





Merci mais cela le matin c  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais cela le matin c  :love:


Puis le midi, tu aimes te désaltérer avec quelques bières...




...et profiter de quelques cocktails le soir, entre amis...





...avant de rentrer, seul...


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

un thé mais un bon pas de la merde de chez lipton yello


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

- pinacolada





- chateau Margaux





A la vôtre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> - chateau Margaux


Valeur sûre


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Un trait de sirop de cassis maison*, pour la couleur :love:

Une bonne dose de Salers pour le plaisir  

De l'eau plus ou moins, pour la soif 

Deux beaux glaçons pour le bruit 



Dégustez mollement... :rateau: 






* merci moman :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## NED (15 Juillet 2005)

Des glaçons
Du café

=Café frappé, hummm!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Des glaçons
> Du café
> 
> =Café frappé, hummm!


Ben vi quoi! Un tit café comme ça, tout con! 




Mais ATTENTION pas d'la merde en boîte style nescachier ou autre, non non non, pas des p'tites graines à foutre dans l'eau, un café, un vrai de vrai


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

le lait , l'eau, le sirop de framboise ..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juillet 2005)

Cristaline.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Cristaline.....


Elle est si bonne! N'est-ce pas Guy?!?


----------



## Berry (16 Juillet 2005)

Pastis-Coca :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> Pastis-Coca :rateau:



Tiens ! J'ai une copine qui boit ça. J'y ai gouté une fois :sick:


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Sangrito :
un peu de téquila, du jus de tomate, du tabasco, du citron vert. Bien frais. Petit verre. Et hardi petit !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

entre le petit blanc a la creme de framboise faite maison  et le sauterne 
que je suis en train de siroter en ce moments
je peux vous assurer , pendant que j'ai encore un petit peu de lucidité   

j'aimmeeeeeeeeee le sauterne !!!!!!!     

et je laisse le petit blanc rouge a qui en veut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre le petit blanc a la creme de framboise faite maison  et le sauterne
> que je suis en train de siroter en ce moments
> je peux vous assurer , pendant que j'ai encore un petit peu de lucidité
> 
> ...




*Il y a des gens qui savent vivre*
tout de même


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Juillet 2005)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

*Et pour moi,*
ce sera une smirnoff ice !

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a des gens qui savent vivre*
> tout de même


... sauf les clignoteurs incontinents !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> Pastis-Coca :rateau:



mais c'est du n'importe quoi.....


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> Pastis-Coca :rateau:



Je prefère :
LE COINTREAU-COCA......un délice!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Bacardi Breeze, bien glacé.....


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

AUbergiiiiiiiiiiiiste !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> AUbergiiiiiiiiiiiiste !




pitin®...pareil, va falloir que lje me leve me servie un Cuba libre....mon verre est vide....


----------



## Berry (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est du n'importe quoi.....


ben essaie et on en recause !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> ben essaie et on en recause !



tu crois que je n'ai pas gouté.....


----------



## Burzum (17 Juillet 2005)

Whisky : Laphroaig 15 ans
Rhum : Père Labat
Absinthe : Montmartre
Cocktail : Ti'punch et Irish Coffee
Vin : plutôt rosé et bien frais
A l'occasion : Téquila-Coca


----------



## macarel (17 Juillet 2005)

Du rouge, un bon Fitou ou Corbières de préférence ou Côtes de Rhone, pour l'été un petit rosé, (enfin plutôt un gris  genre "Haut Gléon") et pour la terasse du café avec le journal un p'tit blanc (Padern ). Autrement: un Perrier citron


----------



## ollivier37 (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon je n ai pas lu les 19 pages mais ma boisson préférée 

=======>>>Vodka Pamplemousse<<<======

 2 Tiers Vodka, 1 Tiers Pamplemousse frais , un vrai bonheur.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

J'aime aussi, mais dans les proportions inverses


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi le lundi je suis asser pour l'evian... :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant, je suis scotchee sur la Rodenback :love:


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je suis scotchee sur la Rodenback :love:


J'aime bien leur campagne de pub. 

Pour ma part, par les chaleurs qui courent (hier il a fait 32°C ici :rateau: ) c'est une hoegaarden citron.  

Ou alors du guarana  mais le vrai est difficile à trouver en Europe.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2005)

Mon préferé...


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien leur campagne de pub.
> 
> Pour ma part, par les chaleurs qui courent (hier il a fait 32°C ici :rateau: ) c'est une hoegaarden citron.
> 
> Ou alors du guarana  mais le vrai est difficile à trouver en Europe.



Celle qui est sur la photo tu la trouve presque toute dans les station essence en suisse


----------



## duracel (18 Juillet 2005)

Chocolat liégeois et Cosmopolitain.


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2005)

La "Coup de Pied Au C.."   la bibine qui fait mal, mais qui réveillerait un mort !

Et aussi la "Glou Glou" la bibine qui fait glou glou et rien d'autre !


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Celle qui est sur la photo tu la trouve presque toute dans les station essence en suisse


  jamais vu... en tout cas pas en Suisse alémanique  et n'ayant pas de voiture, je ne m'arrête donc jamais aux pompes à essence :rateau:

Et je parle de la boisson "normale", pas le truc énergétique à la RedBull. 

Mais merci du tuyau, j'irai regarder la prochaine fois que je passerai par une station-service.


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jamais vu... en tout cas pas en Suisse alémanique  et n'ayant pas de voiture, je ne m'arrête donc jamais aux pompes à essence :rateau:
> 
> Et je parle de la boisson "normale", pas le truc énergétique à la RedBull.
> 
> Mais merci du tuyau, j'irai regarder la prochaine fois que je passerai par une station-service.



je sais pas pour la suisse alemande, mais region lausanne-genève tu trouve cette cannette verte guarana dans les "grande" station shell  

Enjoy :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2005)

Tres agreable aussi, c'est i'Ice Tea Green bien glace :love:

Exquis !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai, autant le rouge est mauvais, autant le green est bon  
(le standard n'est pas mal non plus)


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

celui pimenté ou l'autre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

*Le saviez-vous ?*
nous comptons un maître brasseur parmi nous


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le saviez-vous ?*
> nous comptons un maître brasseur parmi nous



   Hé hé !     :style: 

Muf... Bouv.. Burp...  Buvézan... :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (21 Juillet 2005)

Dire qu'il y en a même qui font de la bière open source...
http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=312316


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'il y en a même qui font de la bière open source...
> http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=312316


Arf... déjà bu aujourd'hui dans le bar... Supermoquette a tout vomi    :love:


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2005)

Une grande menthe à l'eau...
Rhaaaaaa !
Gloups!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Une grande menthe à l'eau...
> Rhaaaaaa !
> Gloups!!


  Et l'alcool alors ??? 

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et l'alcool alors ???
> :love:




*Là, le doute n'est plus permis*
j'en suis bel et bien le pur fils



 
 :love:


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

pur fils
pur jus de raisain (fermenté)


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Juillet 2005)

le coca encore le coca et toujours le coca....


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, le doute n'est plus permis*
> j'en suis bel et bien le pur fils
> 
> 
> ...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

*Là, tu m'effrais*
mais qu'est ce que cela veut dire ???

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

éh éh éh...


----------



## pixelemon (23 Juillet 2005)

un ti-punch saturé en sucre et full de citron vert, avec glace pilée... mmmhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Un régal  





(évidemment j'déconne  )


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Un régal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, celui là aussi doit être pas mal... 


:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Pas mal non plus,  la marque de ce vin ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, celui là aussi doit être pas mal...
> 
> 
> :love:


Quand y a pu rin à boire... Faut c'qui faut


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Quand y a pu rin à boire... Faut c'qui faut


 Je crois tout de même préferer l'eau à la villageoise...

:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Quand y a pu rin à boire... Faut c'qui faut



 Néanmoins, je tenterais bien le vin en canette !
Juste pour voir... 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, je tenterais bien le vin en canette !
> Juste pour voir...
> 
> :love:


Faut avoir déjà bu avant... Pour pas penser au goût! arf!


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Faut avoir déjà bu avant... Pour pas penser au goût! arf!



 Ou alors, tu le fais décanter dans une jolie carafe, tu verras, le gout change... 

:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de trouver ce site, c'est un bonheur pour les amateurs. :love:
http://passion.biere.free.fr/

Sinon, j'ai un fichier excel chez moi, une veritable encyclopéde de la biere.
Mais je ne peux pas le mettre en piece jointe, il est trop gros 
Si ça en tente certains, dites le moi, je l'enverrais par mp


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pas envie de vous dire ma boisson préférée


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

çà tombe bien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de vous dire ma boisson préférée




*Qu'est ce qui te fais penser*
que cela eût pu nous intéresser ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Rhoooo comment qu'il se la jour depuis qu'il a élargi le Cercle


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo comment qu'il se la jour depuis qu'il a élargi le Cercle


 T'es jaloux de son post ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon, là, je vais m'ouvrir une bouteille de cidre, j'en ai envie. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là, je vais m'ouvrir une bouteille de cidre, j'en ai envie.
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


Normand, le cidre, j'espere!


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Quand y a pu rin à boire... Faut c'qui faut



Du vin en poudre made in Japan

En mélangeant une fine poudre grisâtre à de l?eau en proportions égales, on peut obtenir du vin rouge ou du Cognac. Et oui, vous ne rêvez pas. Il s?agit d?un produit commercialisé par Sato Food Industries, une société japonaise. Le fondateur de l?entreprise est, en effet, parvenu à mettre au point une combinaison de sucre et d?alcool permettant de retenir l?alcool pendant la phase de séchage, même après élimination de l?eau: le bonheur!

A ta santé pur fils.....


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Du vin en poudre made in Japan
> 
> En mélangeant une fine poudre grisâtre à de l?eau en proportions égales, on peut obtenir du vin rouge ou du Cognac. Et oui, vous ne rêvez pas. Il s?agit d?un produit commercialisé par Sato Food Industries, une société japonaise. Le fondateur de l?entreprise est, en effet, parvenu à mettre au point une combinaison de sucre et d?alcool permettant de retenir l?alcool pendant la phase de séchage, même après élimination de l?eau: le bonheur!
> 
> A ta santé pur fils.....


Et l'eau en poudre, c'est pour quand alors?


----------



## GammaGT (25 Juillet 2005)

Tout sauf le GIN  et surtout le Yaourt de Marseille...


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

Une bière fraiche avec ma moitié. Bon elle aime pas la bibine....

Sinon un bon vin en brique...ok je sort... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin?
Un grand mug de café noir, avec 2 sucres SVP... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonne idée !

Pour moi un grand verre de chocolat au lait...c'est bon aussi ça !!!


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'eau en poudre, c'est pour quand alors?


Tu peux en faire toi-même

en soufflant fort dessus

ce n'est jamais que de l'eau déshydratée !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en faire toi-même
> 
> en soufflant fort dessus
> 
> ce n'est jamais que de l'eau déshydratée !


 
Comment t'es doué, toua......
J'y aurais pas penser tout seul!


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

J'ai découvert le Moitié-moitié (Liqueur et eau-de-vie de pomme) ce week end. Le truc c'est qu'on perd rapidement les moyens d'être précis dans les doses !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert le Moitié-moitié (Liqueur et eau-de-vie de pomme) ce week end. Le truc c'est qu'on perd rapidement les moyens d'être précis dans les doses !


 
Ca me fait penser au Méli-Cass : Moitié creme de cassis, moitié calva :casse:
Un vrai truc de normand, ça 

Comme pour ton cocktail, le plus dur est de doser correctement...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Surtout que c'est de la poire mado, enfin


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

Faut croire que ça fait effet longtemps en tous cas.. :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

Raaah, hier au resto chinois je me suis fait un de ces petits Sake :love:

J'en ai rarement bu d'une aussi bonne qualite


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Raaah, hier au resto chinois je me suis fait un de ces petits Sake :love:
> 
> J'en ai rarement bu d'une aussi bonne qualite



Donc hier, tu as vu une femme toute nue ??


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2005)

*La meilleure boisson du monde sans hésiter, c'est le Coca Fraise, tout simplement..* :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Donc hier, tu as vu une femme toute nue ??


Ca existe aussi avec des hommes nus...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *La meilleure boisson du monde sans hésiter, c'est le Coca Fraise, tout simplement..* :love:


 
Coca+ Sirop de Fraise? :affraid:
Et comme c'est fade, tu ajoutes un peu de sucre, non? Genre, 10 pierres? :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *La meilleure boisson du monde sans hésiter, c'est le Coca Fraise, tout simplement..* :love:



Tu te trompes c'est pas le coca cola fraise la meilleure des boissons du monde c'est le Corsica Cola Fraise un mélange explosif !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Coca+ Sirop de Fraise? :affraid:
> Et comme c'est fade, tu ajoutes un peu de sucre, non? Genre, 10 pierres? :rateau:


 
*Ben faut pas en boire des litres si tu es au régime, mais crois moi.. essaye et tu verras... tu m'en diras des nouvelles  (Oublie pas les glaçons)*



> Tu te trompes c'est pas le coca cola fraise la meilleure des boissons du monde c'est le Corsica Cola Fraise un mélange explosif !!


 
 *Ca existe le Corsica Cola?*


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Raaah, hier au resto chinois je me suis fait un de ces petits Sake :love:
> 
> J'en ai rarement bu d'une aussi bonne qualite



Ben le sake, c'est assez subjectif, à mon humble avis 
Une fois dans un restau hyper chic (au japon), on avait du saké à boire qui était très bon et la serveuse en chef nous apporte une bouteille en en vantant monts et merveilles. 
Les japonais trouvaient ça exquis, mais moi et mon père, on préférait celui de la carafe (bien sur, c'est une fois revenus à l'hôtel qu'on s'est dit ça, pas en plein diner).
Ou alors, ils ont feint d'aimer pour ne pas blesser... Pas impossible, vu le style du resto et les m½urs des japonais...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Ca existe le Corsica Cola?*




Bien sûr et c'est même trés bon !!


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Ben faut pas en boire des litres si tu es au régime, mais crois moi.. essaye et tu verras... tu m'en diras des nouvelles  (Oublie pas les glaçons)*


 
On pourra me dire ce qu'on voudras, rien ne vaut une bonne biere bien fraiche...


PS : Deja que je n'aime pas trop le coca à la base, je trouve ça trop sucré (même glacé  )
Alors, avec de la Fraise...

Mais bon, tous les goutrs sont dans la nature...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Ca existe le Corsica Cola?*



y'a même light pour les filles !!







 .... mais la j'avoue on a un peu pompé sur coca


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Ca vaut pas le breizh-cola !  

http://www.breizhcola.fr/


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

A goûter et à adopter absolument

Une récente invention belge (dans la région de Liège) qui a envahit rapidement l'entièreté du pays et qui va déferler bientôt en France (si vous voulez devenir importateur c'est le moment et votre fortune sera faite car le produit est absolument délicieux)

C'est le zizicoincoin ... boisson composée d'un mélange de citron,de cointreau et de sucre
http://www.zizicoincoin.com/zizicoincoin/index.htm

Un avis glané parmi tant d'autres "Le ZIZICOIN c'est un DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELICE c'est bien une chose qui me manque depuis que je me suis installée en France mais dès que je rentre chez moi a Seraing (Liège) j'en fait une reserve et j'en emmène avec moi car mon beau père adore ce brevage aussi"

Pour les barmans en herbe en voici la recette découverte sur un site:

1ère recette
"le zizicoincoin et un aperitif a base de cointreau dont voici ma recette 1/3cointreau, 1/3 eau, 1/3 jus de citron et sucre suivant le goût. Certains ne mettent pas d'eau juste du cointreau,du jus de citron et du sucre et les proportions suivant le goû que l'on veut obtenir"

2eme recette:
"Voici mes proportions : pour un litre, 250 cl de jus de citron (PULCO), 250 cl d'eau, 250 cl de sirop de sucre de canne (si vous n'avez pas cela, il suffit de diluer du sucre dans une autre quantité d'eau) et pour terminer, 250 cl non pas de Cointreau, mais d'un dérivé : triple sec que l'on peut trouver chez Aldi et qui est bien sùr meilleur marché quand on sait que cette boisson se boit si facilement. En fait de proportion, ceci n'était qu'un aperçu pour vous donner une idée. Il est évident qu'il est préférable de mettre un peu moin d'alcool et de sirop de sucre mais par contre d'ajouter peut-être un peu plus de citron pour que cette boisson soit rafraichissante. A vous de voir selon les goût. Mais commencer molo en goùtant au fur et à mesure (sans tout boire!!!)"

Allez sur ce je m'en va m'en reservir un autre


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

Serait-ce à dire que les revendications d'autonomie passent aussi par le Cola ? 

Alors, donc ici ça pourrait être :
OccitanoCola ?
SeptimanoCola ?
CataloCola ?


Qui s'y colle ?..


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

Perso, j'aime bien aussi le Zizi-Coincoin fraise :love:

Le parfum c'est Vodka-fraise et ca se boit aussi comme du petit lait


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas le breizh-cola !
> 
> http://www.breizhcola.fr/



Du coca breton et bien .... 

... mais les bulles de notre coca chatouillent plus la bouche


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2005)

Ben tiens je savais pas ça.. et le gout ressemble pas mal au coca j'imagine?


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2005)

*J'ai toujours pensé que ces différentes formes de Cola sont davantage une revendication qu'un vrai produit concurent au Coca.. Mais bon j'en ai jamais bu donc je ne peux pas savoir si le gout arrive à la hauteur d'un bon vieux Coca Cola*


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'aime bien aussi le Zizi-Coincoin fraise :love:
> Le parfum c'est Vodka-fraise et ca se boit aussi comme du petit lait


On reconnait bien là les "sorteuses" au bon goût .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     :love: 
Moi par contre j'aime bien la version de base .. zizicoincoin citron
A partir de 4 verres cela ne ressemble plus tout à fait à du petit lait ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On reconnait bien là les "sorteuses" au bon goût ....  :love:
> Moi par contre j'aime bien la version de base .. zizicoincoin citron
> A partir de 4 verres cela ne ressemble plus tout à fait à du petit lait ...


 Raaah, en parlant de petit lait, je me souvient de cuites serrees au Pecket fruite


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> et le gout ressemble pas mal au coca j'imagine?



d'où le nom de corsica cola !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Raaah, en parlant de petit lait, je me souvient de cuites serrees au Pecket fruite


Lors du 15 août en Outremeuse c'est la déferlante de pèket à tous les fruits sur tous les étals
Je ne me souvient plus de comment on appelle la "rampe" de petits godets de péket de toutes les couleurs que l'on nous propose en une seule fois ... 5à6 sortes je crois
P'tain avec deux comme ça tu ne dépasses plus le coin de la rue en ligne droite    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Lors du 15 août en Outremeuse c'est la déferlante de pèket à tous les fruits sur tous les étals
> Je ne me souvient plus de comment on appelle la "rampe" de petits godets de péket de toutes les couleurs que l'on nous propose en une seule fois ... 5à6 sortes je crois
> P'tain avec deux comme ça tu ne dépasses plus le coin de la rue en ligne droite    :love:


 Oufti, comme on dit chez nous :love:

L'autre jour on degustait du peket entre amis, on avait quelques bouteilles fruitees et on se reservait a tour de role vu que les petits verres ca part tellement vite... 

Tout allait tres bien jusqu'au moment ou j'ai du bouger   comme quoi ca ne faille pas a sa legende de traitre  :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

eh bien, je note... zizicoincoin, péket.... :love: c'est sur ma liste pour dans 3 semaines    

mes compatriotes vont me prendre pour une dingue... 

_
 - "alors, la Belgique ça te plaît ?"
 - "ah oui, j'adore le zizicoincoin et le péket"
 - "   "_


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, je note... zizicoincoin, péket.... :love: c'est sur ma liste pour dans 3 semaines
> 
> mes compatriotes vont me prendre pour une dingue...
> _
> ...


La Suisse va subir l'un des bouleversements les plus profonds de son existence après ton retour de Belgique ... non seulement le gentil canard coincoin aura fait une émule de plus mais c'est bientôt toute une nation qui va basculer dans le Zizicoincoin ... et ils auront alors intérêt à savoir nager!  :love:

Longue vie au Pèket et au Zizicoincoin en Suisse


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2005)

Sinon ça j'aime aussi :love: :


----------



## clochelune (28 Juillet 2005)

pour moi mon meilleur souvenir est une vodka chocolat (crème de cacao) bue dans un pub à glascow ! je ne l'ai jamais retrouvée nulle part ! je pense qu'elle était frappée ou glacée !

j'ai auss testé un mélange de talisker (whisky ambré) avec du thé et le thé relevait le goût du whisky !

bon je ne dis pas non à la wodka cul sec (mais j'ai pris un trop grosse cuite un jour car mélange avec bière, vin et champagne) et ouille, depuis j'éhsite pas mal

les ti punch j'aime aussi

le kir  (sobre mais j'adore)

 le pommeau (on en trouve en normandie ou en espagne, un mélange de cidre et de calavdos... bon le calva nature c'est pas mal aussi, ou la poire, la prune

le pineau, le porto...

dans un autre genre le baileys (de la crème de whisky) ou des irish coffee (miam miam), du vin chaud

ou du blanc, du rosé, du blanc pétillant d'alsace (genre guewestraminer)

bière je peux plus, j'en ai trop bu !

santé !


----------



## clochelune (28 Juillet 2005)

pour le pommeau on en trouve en normandie ou en bretagne (désolée du lapsus de l'espagne, ma mère est née là-bas !)


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça j'aime aussi :love: :



Je me suis fait avoir j'ai trinqué avec mon écran...


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

Haaaaa, un bon tango... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaa, un bon tango...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


Ahhhh ... j'adore aussi ... surtout le dernier .. et à Paris .... avis aux dames


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Pour rester dans le sujet, c'est pas génial ça!


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh ... j'adore aussi ... surtout le dernier .. et à Paris .... avis aux dames


 Le plus drôle, c'est lorsque le barman débute dans le metier et te regarde bizarrement en croyant que tu l'invite à danser... 


:love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet, c'est pas génial ça!



C'est trés bon ça c'est juste qu'avec une seule bouteille tu es pas rassasié


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet, c'est pas génial ça!


C'est quoi ce truc? ... une bière? ... une limonade?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le plus drôle, c'est lorsque le barman débute dans le metier et te regarde bizarrement en croyant que tu l'invite à danser...
> :love:


Oui ça c'est dans un bar normal mais si tu vas dans un "spécial" il risque de ne pas te regarder de travers du tout et de te coller directement à toi ...  :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça c'est dans un bar normal mais si tu vas dans un "spécial" il risque de ne pas te regarder de travers du tout et de te coller directement à toi ... :affraid:


 Hummmm ...

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaa, un bon tango...
> :love::love::love:




*Mouais mouais mouais*
c'est de la gnognotte tout ça...

Si y'a bien qu'une et une seule chose à rajouter dans une bière c'est bien du Picon®


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais mouais mouais*
> c'est de la gnognotte tout ça...
> 
> Si y'a bien qu'une et une seule chose à rajouter dans une bière c'est bien du Picon®


 Tu n'aime pas danser, chouchou ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aime pas danser, chouchou ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




c'est comme cela que tu l'appelles le sage ?     

chouchou


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu l'appelles le sage ?
> chouchou




*Ca va, ça va, hein ?*
_nous allons minimiser l'incident..._



 
 
 :modo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Si ca vaut le détour, vous pouvez expliquer les souvenirs que ces breuvages vous évoquent ..
> Allez, lâchez vous  !!




*Honnêtement*
vaut mieux pas...


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Juillet 2005)

Demain, concour d'équitation.

Par conséquent : Picon-bière.


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu l'appelles le sage ?
> 
> chouchou


 Curieuse, va ! 

:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Honnêtement*
> vaut mieux pas...



* Honnêtement
*tu ne te rapelles pas ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Honnêtement*
> vaut mieux pas...













mais le picon biere de avril c'est un singe en hiver ...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

Pisang aujourd'hui ... vertement pas mal ..   

Bon dimanche!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui je bois de l'eau .... la meilleure reste pour moi la Vittel que j'apprécie pour son "goût"
Nous avons pourtant le choix en Belgique entre des eaux provenant de nos sous-sols  ....la SPA ... la CHAUFONTAINE ... la SPONTIN ... la BRU ... la REINA

 :rateau:


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je bois de l'eau .... la meilleure reste pour moi la Vittel que j'apprécie pour son "goût"



Son absence de goût plutôt !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons pourtant le choix en Belgique entre des eaux provenant de nos sous-sols  ....la SPA ... la CHAUFONTAINE ... la SPONTIN ... la BRU ... la REINA
> 
> :rateau:



*Ce qui est plus remarquable*
c'est ce que vous faites de l'eau en Belgique


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

Reina, la limonade hardcore de mon enfance. J'en ai eu des chiasses avec elle :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai eu des chiasses avec elle :love:



C'est sûr que ça crée des liens...


----------



## Captain_X (27 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Reina, la limonade hardcore de mon enfance. J'en ai eu des chiasses avec elle :love:




le SLIM ??? paske si c'est ca, mon estomac est en procès avec eux


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui est plus remarquable*
> c'est ce que vous faites de l'eau en Belgique


Question de priorités ... on fait d'abord de la bière avec l'eau et s'il en reste on la vend ... :love: :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment, je suis très amateur de crémant servit dans les pots?
 (comme quoi être musicien dans un orchestre?)


----------



## Captain_X (1 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis très amateur de crémant servit dans les pots?
> (comme quoi être musicien dans un orchestre?)



A faut piccoler pour être musicien  je croyais que se droguer suffisait ... bon allez zou je m'y met

Guytan fait péter le calva steup'


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2005)

Je ne bois que de l'eau..

Avec un peu de gaz carbonique, un peu de colorant jaune, et un poil de malt...


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Un bon sirop d'orgeat de temps en temps c'est pas degueu....
Slurp !!


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un bon sirop d'orgeat de temps en temps c'est pas degueu....
> Slurp !!


avec du ricard, un peu d'eau et 2 glaçons


----------



## soget (1 Décembre 2005)

Un bon Gevrey-Chambertin :love: 

           - Chambertin "Clos de Bèze"
           - Latricières Chambertin


----------



## Captain_X (2 Décembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> - Chambertin "Clos de Bèze"


c'est un club échangiste non ?

ou un ancien entraineur de foot bordelais vereux


----------



## danar (2 Décembre 2005)

La bière ! Allemande de préférence.
et hop !:rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Décembre 2005)

hop...














































































*Nan!, je deconne....*


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Ouais t'as intérêt !!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2005)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:

Pitin, tu m'as fait peur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

*Je l'ai boulé rouge*
j'ai pas du tout aimé sa blague


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façon y'a plus trop rien d'interessant depuis que l'alcool à 70° ou 90° a été retiré de la vente libre en pharmacies françaises...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Bloody Mary!

Bcp de Mary....


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2005)

Savez vous d'oû vient le nom "bloody mary"


----------



## morden (7 Décembre 2005)

hop un element de reponse :



> Fernand Petiot, the former Paris bartender credited with inventing the tomato juice and vodka cocktail known as the Bloody Mary, has died at the age of 74.
> Petiot was said to have been experimenting with vodka after having been introduced to it in Paris in 1920.
> He settled on a mix of half vodka and half tomato juice and introduced the drink where he worked, Harry&#8217;s New York Bar, which was frequented by American newspaper corrrespondents and bankers. An American entertainer, Roy Barton, provided the name, saying it reminded him of a Chicago Club, the Bucket of Blood.


ça vient de là

pour ma part en ce moment c'est russe blanc et grimbergen double 
enfin quand je dis en ce moment ... le soir quoi ! lol 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> hop un element de reponse :
> 
> 
> ça vient de là



de là ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

RAPPEL!
Le goûter c'est l'adopter ...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

ILS ONT OSÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nous pensions que la barbarie américaine avait ses limites... nous n'en sommes plus si sûrs ... Cette photo n'est pas truquée, elle a été prise aux Etats-Unis en 2003... 

eh oui, au XXIème siècle... on croit rêver.....un tel degré dans l'horreur ! 

Ah ces américains!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

- Lapsang Souchong
- Assam
- Russian Earl Grey
- Oolong de Formose

- Tokay pinot gris
- Pinot noir d'Alsace
- Divers très bon crus du Sud-Ouest (et abordables)
- Visan "Notre Dame des Vignes"

- Et les Islay


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

mais quelle horreur pouah !ne plus entendre le doux bruit du bouchon qu'on arrache avant de déguster  la dive bouteille,bande de mécreants !


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

au fait jules 29 je t'ais envoyé 2 messages


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Je t'ai envoyé un email pour contact sur site.


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

mais là je dors déja je te recontacte demain


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mais quelle horreur pouah !ne plus entendre le doux bruit du bouchon qu'on arrache avant de déguster  la dive bouteille,bande de mécreants !


Ne plus voir la robe du vin au travers de la bouteille
Ne plus sentir la forme sensuelle des bouteilles
Ne plus manipuler le tire-bouchon et humer son bouchon
Ne plus entendre le clapotis de l'écoulement du vin sortant de la bouteille

Ces cow-boys.. ces vachers n'ont rien compris de la magie qu'il y a derrière la simple boisson
Préservons cette richesse et résistons à la culture américaine sans âme
Vive le terroir de nos contrées


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus voir la robe du vin au travers de la bouteille
> Ne plus sentir la forme sensuelle des bouteilles
> Ne plus manipuler le tire-bouchon et humer son bouchon
> Ne plus entendre le clapotis de l'écoulement du vin sortant de la bouteille
> ...



t'aurais pu m'en laisser un verre


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pu m'en laisser un verre


Un verre ou une boîte? ... faut choisir ton camp ... :love:
Chez moi tu ne trouveras pas boîtes à dégoupiller ... t'as plus de chance de trouver cela chez ces lanceurs de grenades que sont les amerlocs ... car la canette est en fait la symbolique d'une grenade avec une goupille à enlever si tu ne l'avais pas encore remarqué!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2005)

Apparemment, Daffy et Valoriel semblent avoir un faible pour la Trappiste de Rochefort


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, Daffy et Valoriel semblent avoir un faible pour la Trappiste de Rochefort



j'adore ta pudeur: j'aurais plutôt parlé de passion dévorante 

_s'ils n'épuisent pas le stock -à défaut d'eux-mêmes- qu'ils en ramènent quelques unes... _​


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, Daffy et Valoriel semblent avoir un faible pour la Trappiste de Rochefort


On dit :
Tu bois une rochefort ... tu rotes fort !      :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Ma boisson préférée


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

La chasse au cerf ..

Deux chasseurs de cerf avaient passé toute une semaine en forêt sans le moindre succès. Ils décidèrent de rentrer chez eux et de mieux préparer leur coup l'année d'après.

La saison suivante, l'un d'eux a l'idée brillante de louer un costume de biche pour attirer plus facilement les fiers cervidés. 
En forêt, dès le premier jour, les deux complices revêtent le costume : l'un se glisse à l'avant et l'autre à l'arrière.

Ils imitent alors le cri de la biche et sans tarder, un puissant cerf se présente et commence à renifler l'étrange animal.

Le type de derrière crie alors : "OK, on peut sortir!" 
Celui de devant, après quelques secondes : "Mince, la fermeture-éclair s'est coincée!!!!!!!!!" 
Le type de derrière : "Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ????" 

Celui de devant : "Moi je vais me mettre à brouter et toi ..... tu devrais commencer à serrer les fesses.


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oupss



 

Toujours autant «torchés» ces chasseurs....


----------



## guytantakul (10 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ILS ONT OSÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nous pensions que la barbarie américaine avait ses limites... nous n'en sommes plus si sûrs ... Cette photo n'est pas truquée, elle a été prise aux Etats-Unis en 2003...
> 
> ...



Oui... du 11,5 sans AOC, c'est souvent terrible !
Sinon, j'aime bien le packaging, moi 
On peut le passer en cabine dans l'avion, pis une canette vaut mieux qu'un tetrapak ou une flasque de polyéthylène, je trouve


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Décembre 2005)

Quand je pense que j'étais prêt à passer à l'eau!







:love: 


.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Dommage, apparamment ce n'est valable que pour les souris...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus voir la robe du vin au travers de la bouteille
> Ne plus sentir la forme sensuelle des bouteilles
> Ne plus manipuler le tire-bouchon et humer son bouchon
> Ne plus entendre le clapotis de l'écoulement du vin sortant de la bouteille
> ...






c'est produit en france ce truc la.. pas aux Etats-Unis !

alors les cowboys qu'ont rien compris... c'est des bons franchouillards qu'esperent se faire de la maille en espérant que les americains achétent... 

enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien...

Mais comme dirait sarko : "evitons l'amalgame !!!" 

"et vive le quebec libre!!!!!" 

ps: une mustang, je trouve que ca a de la guele ET une âme moi...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est produit en france ce truc la.. pas aux Etats-Unis !
> 
> alors les cowboys qu'ont rien compris... c'est des bons franchouillards qu'esperent se faire de la maille en espérant que les americains achétent...


- C'est tout vu .... "filled for Tesco limited ... " 
- Autre article trouvé sur internet:
Une société de Lanton, en Gironde, vient de mettre sur le marché le "Pink Grap", du vin en canette d'alu, comme un vulgaire soda. Voilà qui va changer l'image de marque du bordeaux qui s'appuyait sur une tradition bourgeoise en train de s'essouffler sérieusement. Mais le vin reste du vin, même dans ce nouvel habillage! (bin tiens!)
- Y en a d'autres bien americain ou australien qui les fabriquent aussi ... http://www.wineinacan.com/chardonnay_semillon.htm

- autre article marrant (des canettes de vin dans les écoles?):
18-10-2004
correspondance des Palais de Justice
Le beaujolais nouveau remplacera les sodas dans les distributeurs automatiques de boissons
Suite à l'amendement de la loi Evin récemment voté par les députés et qui autorise désormais la publicité sur le vin, le Ministre de l'Education vient d'annoncer que, poursuivant la lutte contre l'obésité et convaincu des bienfaits du vin, il remplacera dans tous les distributeurs automatiques de boissons les sodas trop riches en sucre par du beaujolais nouveau : "cette mesure va dans le bon sens car une canette de beaujolais nouveau contient 10 fois moins de sucre qu'une canette de Coca-Cola. Il est de mon devoir de veiller à la santé de nos enfants", a-t-il déclaré lors d'une conférence de presse.

Bref demain nous en boirons tous ...


----------

